# Notebook von hp



## fenerandrock (22. August 2006)

Hallo leute,

ich habe gestern rein zufällig diesen Laptop gesehen...vom optischen sieht das einfach klasse aus aber ich weiß auch das das nichts zu sagen hat...

ich kenne mich leider nicht aus mit Notebook´s...könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen ob es sich lohnen würde diesen Laptop zu kaufen...ich will nichts großartiges damit machen..halt nur Surfen und musik runterladen usw. 

würdet ihr mir den empfehlen oder soll ich es lieber sein lassen...

hier ein paar daten...: 

http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/de/d...5-315105-315105-315105-12359372-73568871.html  <-- das ist die website...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Prozessor, Betriebssystem und Speicher 
Prozessortyp
 AMD Turion™ 64 Mobile Prozessor ML-34 mit PowerNow!™ Technologie 
• , 1 MB L2-Cache, Bis zu 1600 MHz Systembus bei 35 Watt AC/DC-Modus 

Installiertes Betriebssystem
 Original Windows XP Home Edition

Standardhauptspeicher
 1024 MB

Speichertyp
 DDR 333 MHz

Speicherlayout
 (2 x 512 MB)

Maximaler Hauptspeicher
 Unterstützt bis zu 2 GB DDR-Speicher

Interne Laufwerke 
Interne Festplatte
 100 GB Festplatte

Festplattencontroller
 EIDE-Festplatte, ATA 100

Festplattengeschw.
 4200 U/min

Optisches Laufwerk – Typ
 Dualformat (+/-R, +RW/-RW), Double Layer DVD Brenner

Systemmerkmale 
Speicherkartengerät
 6-in-1 Speicherkartenleser (xD, SD, Smart Media, Memory Stick, Memory Stick Pro, Multimedia Card)

Modem
 56K High-Speed-Modem

Netzwerkschnittstelle
 10/100 LAN Ethernet integriert

Wireless-Technologien
 54g™ 802.11b/g WLAN

Externe E/A-Anschlüsse
 1 VGA-Anschluss; 3 USB 2.0-Anschlüsse; 1 IEEE1394-Anschluss; 1 RJ11-Modemanschluss; 1 RJ45-Netzwerkanschluss; S-Video TV-Out; Infrarotschnittstelle für die (optionale) Fernbedienung; 1 Kopfhörerausgang mit SPDIF-Digitalaudio, 1 Mikrofoneingang; Anschluss für die Notebook Expansion Base xb2000

Schnittstelle für Videoerfassung
 IEEE 1394-Anschluss

Erweiterungssteckplätze
 Ein PC Card-Steckplatz (Typ I oder II). CardBus-fähig. Ein ExpressCard/54-Steckplatz (unterstützt auch ExpressCard/34)

Anzeigegröße
 15,4" WXGA High Definition BrightView Widescreen

Anzeigegerät – Beschreibung
 1280 x 800

Videoadapter
 ATI RADEON® XPRESS 200M IGP-Grafik

Video-RAM
 128 MB dedizierter Grafikspeicher

Bedienfeld
 Media-Player-Software HP QuickPlay, zugehörige Menüs und Schaltflächen für die CD- und DVD-Wiedergabe

Fernbedienung
 HP Mobile Fernsteuerung

Interne Audiomerkmale
 3D Sound Blaster Pro kompatibler Sound (16 Bit) integriert

Lautsprecher und Mikrofon
 Altec Lansing®-Lautsprecher

Tastatur
 101 Tasten kompatible Tastatur

Zeigegerät
 Touchpad mit dediziertem Scroll-Pad (vertikal)

Netzteiltyp
 65 W Netzadapter

Software 
Software - Produktivität & Finanzwesen
 Microsoft® Works 8.0

Vorinstallierte Software – Beschreibung
 Microsoft® Internet Explorer 6.0; Microsoft® Outlook® Express; Adobe® Reader 6.0

Treibersoftware für optisches Laufwerk
 Sonic™ Digital MediaPlus: Sonic™ RecordNow, Sonic™ MyDVD, Sonic™ Easy Archive, Sonic™ Express Labeler; Microsoft® Windows® Media Player 10, Microsoft® MovieMaker; HP Photosmart Premier; DVD Play (powered by Cyberlink); QuickPlay 2.0 Direct und QuickPlay 2.0 für Windows

Software – Internet & online
 Easy Internet Signup mit führenden Internet Service Providern

Mitgelieferte Software
 HP Pavilion-Wiederherstellungspartition (mit der Möglichkeit, System, Anwendungen und Treiber separat wiederherzustellen); Optionale Neuzuweisung der Wiederherstellungspartition; Tool zur Erstellung einer Wiederherstellungs-CD/DVD; Symantec™ Norton Internet Security™ 2006 (60 Tage Live-Update); Hilfe und Support für Notebook


----------



## SNOOK99 (25. August 2006)

Hi fenerandrock, 

prinzipiell spricht nichts dagegen... HP Laptops sind nicht schlecht und vor allem hat HP einen Topp Service! Allerdings sind die HP Notebooks nicht grade die billigsten.
Und für deine Bedürfnisse (Surfen, Musik hören, Texte schreiben usw.) würde es locker auch ein billigeres machen. 
Schau mal auf www.notebooksbilliger.de die haben ne schöne Auswahl. 
Es muss ja nicht HP sein oder? 

Greetz Snook!


----------



## akrite (26. August 2006)

...ich sitze hier gerade vor dem dv5161eu und bin damit höchst zufrieden, nur das hochspiegelige Display und die Tastatur Einfassung sind ein wenig nervig - man muß solche Designdetails halt mögen. Die Tastatur ist kernig, die Leistung im Grafikbereich (2D/3D) ist ausgezeichnet. Achja, über ein anderes Betriebssystem (Win2k) hätte ich mich sehr gefreut, denn das sch... Win XP hinterläßt seine Spuren im USB-Bereich. Und die lackierte Oberseite ist sehr anfällig, wenn Du es viel transportieren willst/mußt - Fleece für die Tasche / Rucksack kaufen ! Bevor ich es vergesse, das Netzteil wird im Gebrauch recht warm. So nun zum Preis, inkl. USB-DVBT (Fujitsu-Siemens), optische Mini-Maus habe ich unter 1000,- € bezahlt.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Cardi (4. September 2006)

mich würde mal interessieren wo du das dv 5161 eu bekommen hast. ich würde mir das nähmlich gerne im internet bestellen, weiß aber nicht wo. bei mir in der nähe gibt es eigentlich keine pc läden die mir das beschaffen können. 
würd mich freun wenn ich das irgendwo kriegen könnte...


----------

